# 50 Cal Bottle Opener Request from a Marine Sniper



## Gobbler Down (Oct 11, 2012)

Just finished up a requested piece....going to a young Marine Sniper.  Ooorah!  

(Being Army you can't imagine how it pains me to belt it out incorrectly...it's actually more warrior like to "Hooah!" but in the spirit of interservice respect...I will say OOOORAH.) just my humble and correct opinion!  

For those of you wondering about the cloth in the opening of the mouth - it has a bit of metal polish to keep the piece looking pristine.  Sometimes during shipping the change in humidity or temp oxidizes the finish a bit- the rag and some elbow grease kicks that oxidizers fourth point of contact back to neutral land!  HOOAH!
Enjoy
Jim


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet. Beautiful work.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 11, 2012)

That is awesome !!!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Oct 11, 2012)

Brother Jim, you are impressing me! This is a cool piece!
You are a talented man.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 11, 2012)

NICE I like it


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 11, 2012)

Love the added sniper's touch!  Nice work!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yepp, Army here with my middle son in the Marines, still a little inter-service rivalry, but when push come to shoove, we all pull together.  Very nice


----------



## Shug (Oct 12, 2012)

Sweet, love the "head shot"


----------



## Navy07 (Nov 22, 2012)

thats pretty awesome. how much does one cost


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 22, 2012)

NICE!!!!!! Bet you make that Marine Sniper SMILE!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 22, 2012)

Thats a nice ideal, good work.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 23, 2012)

Jim, I am impressed.  Very cool!


----------



## Flhtglen (Nov 23, 2012)

Very cool! Nice job.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## blademan (Nov 24, 2012)

sweet work!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments.  Seems like good ideas catch on quick!


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 24, 2013)

That's cool


----------



## merc123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## jrc (Jan 3, 2014)

Just got mine in the mail and its an amazing piece of work.  Thanks Jim.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome and thank you both for your service. You guys (and girls) in the military have kept this broken up old man safe and free for 45 years. Wish I could have joined up back in the 80's but  a steel plate and fourteen screws kept me out. anyway EXCELLENT work, and thanks again


----------



## Brad Singley (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys, I received my opener last week and it is amazing!  The workmanship is awesome and I couldn't be happier.  Thanks Jim!


----------



## marknga (Jan 15, 2014)

Got mine last week and man it is bad to the bone.


----------

